# Giving semi-solid floor a facelift?



## amgd28 (26 Feb 2008)

Hi,
We got a maple semi-solid floor put in a few years back but it is getting very scratched at this stage. At the time, the fitter said that this was bound to happen over time as the wood is on the soft side. He said down the line we could get it sanded down and varnished at it would be back as good as new.

So....is this the case? Can anybody recommend a company/tradesman that could do this job? What should I expect it to cost - approx 40sqM?

Thanks


----------



## aishling99 (26 Feb 2008)

just got a semi solid floor sanded and varnished by a company called EV Kidd based in finglas( I think there is a different company with same name on southside).  They've done an excellant job and as they said it would, the floor looks like new.  We had some bad scratches so I didn't think it would turn out so well.  I'm not sure what is cost per sqm, but im sure if you rang them they'd give you an idea.


----------



## S.L.F (27 Feb 2008)

aishling99 said:


> just got a semi solid floor sanded and varnished by a company called EV Kidd based in finglas( I think there is a different company with same name on southside).  They've done an excellant job and as they said it would, the floor looks like new.  We had some bad scratches so I didn't think it would turn out so well.  I'm not sure what is cost per sqm, but im sure if you rang them they'd give you an idea.




I got a quote from E.V.Kidd for doing some floors for myself I found them to be terribly nice but I got a quote from a well known floor sander in Dun Laoghaire who charged me half the price. Its important to remember you can only sand a semi solid floor once and not again.


----------



## aishling99 (28 Feb 2008)

how many times you can sand it depends on each floor.  Ours is 4mm thick and they only took 1.5mm off so he said it could get another go in few years times.  I doubt they'd take another 1.5 off it so you might not get the deeper scratches out next time, but depending on how thick your semi solid it you can generally sand it more than once.

I think for EV Kidd the more your getting done the better, but sure shop around.


----------



## amgd28 (28 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. Good to know about the "one shot only" aspect of the work - hadn't realised that.


----------



## DangerMouse (28 Feb 2008)

Out of curiousity was this a dusty job. I have seen this advertised as dust free but I am not convinced.


----------



## amgd28 (28 Feb 2008)

That's a good question. I have a 2 year old with asthma and a 6-week old, who I would want to be as far away as possible from sanding-related dust.
*aisling99 and S.L. F*. - what was your experience on this front?


----------



## S.L.F (28 Feb 2008)

The machines are supposed to suck 99% of the dust into bags attached to the floor sander.
The machinists tend to go into a room tape up the door way, sand the floor, hoover and then put a coat of finish on to the floor.
I have known sanders to leave doors open while sanding with no bags attached to the machines but that usually only happens when dopes get loose.
When I was finishing floors for myself I put on 3 coats of danish oil buffing between coats then put on 2 coats of Dulux Diamond satin finish. This gives a very good deep colour and finish to the wood but it that takes days and stinks the house out for a good while after.
I didn't have time the last time so I asked E. V. Kidd and another chap for quotes as i said previously I got the other guy as he was less than half the price and did a super job.
What all the professionals use now is a fast drying lacquer it doesn't take too long to dry and only stinks for a short time.
A little tip:- to aid drying in this season after the lads have gone close all the windows in the particular rooms and turn the heat up full blast this will speed up the drying and help to min the length of time you've got to deal with fumes.


----------



## mickman (29 Feb 2008)

does anyone what is this fast drying lacquer that they use??


----------



## S.L.F (29 Feb 2008)

mickman said:


> does anyone what is this fast drying lacquer that they use??



Can't remember the name but you can get it in M.R.C.B. or in Stillorgan Decor


----------



## aishling99 (3 Mar 2008)

I didn't find the dust too bad.  Maybe slightly more than I'd find during a weekly dust if even.  We had tiling done recently and that had way more dust in the house.

As someone mentioned they use a quick drying lacquer.  We did find the smell of it a bit strong when we first came home and had to open windows etc for a a while.  I think I'd be more concerned about the smell than the dust.


----------



## chum (3 Mar 2008)

Use waterbased finishes if you do not want the smell.


----------



## S.L.F (4 Mar 2008)

chum said:


> Use waterbased finishes if you do not want the smell.



Water based finishes don't give a deep rich colour to wood as they stay on the surface of the timber whereas laquers, oil based and 2 pack finishes penetrate the surface of the wood. If you want a very light colour use water based, for deeper colours use the others.


----------



## mercman (4 Mar 2008)

The best place for the fast drying laquer is Woodworkers on Mount Tallant Avenue in Harolds Xross. I can't remember the name of the stuff I got but it was cheap and dried in a couple of hours. Get the Matt rather than the Gloss finish.


----------



## amgd28 (18 Apr 2008)

Got them done in the last couple of days
Delighted with the result. The floor looks better than new, and the lacquer gives it a sheen it didn't really have before
Was delighted with the Sander SLF recommended. Extremely punctual and professional - came a couple of weeks ago to price, gave a price we were very happy with, agreed a date to start, rang day before to confirm, arrived 8am both mornings, and job done in 1.5 days (with two of them on the job). Would heartily recommend 
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## sam h (18 Apr 2008)

amgd28 - any chance you could post or PM the name of these guys who did your floor.  Hoping to do this over the summer.

did you or they remove all the furniture ?  We have some very large pieces & it's a nightmare taking them out so will need to plan painting etc at the same time (thought doesn't really need painting).


----------



## amgd28 (18 Apr 2008)

Sure No Problem
The guy who did the job is called David Barnes, and is based in Dun Laoghaire.
I had the furniture out the night before, so they could get cracking right away.
I'm not sure whether he (or any other tradesman) would provide that service for you, but I suppose you can always ask!


----------



## sam h (18 Apr 2008)

thats great - thanks!


----------



## whereisracer (1 Oct 2008)

Amgd28,
Do you have a phone number for David Barnes?
Thanks.


----------



## S.L.F (1 Oct 2008)

His number is 0862938658


----------

